# Springfield woodworking show



## Rich P. (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone attending the woodworking show at the BIG E in Springfield Massachusetts January 11-13?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2018)

I went last year. It was good. I may go again this year.


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 23, 2018)

I have gone several years but missed last year. I am trying to decide what day(s) I may attend. There are a couple of seminars on Friday and on Saturday I would like to see

If you decide to go let me know

RichP


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2018)

A stretch too far for me. I'm waiting for a West Coast show, but they seldom occur. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

The show used to come to Michigan but hasn't in years.


----------

